# 5-21-14



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

Short trip just enough for dinner


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice!! Looks like things are clearing up, but it sure took awhile!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice!! Looks like you've found a patch of productive ground. Should get better as long as the rain holds off.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow....I WISH we had water like that here in NC. 95% of the time its cloudy to some extent.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks for the post.


----------



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

*5-23-14*

Last nights trip was just so so lol


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

At least you got enough to make the grease stink. It beats sitting at the house wondering if you could've gotten any.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice clear photos. :thumbsup: Love the head shots on the flounder since it's where I aim when I'm gigging. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for noticing that on the head shots and let me just add that when I signed up on this site that I got razed about being like the fifth " flounder pounder " on here ... I back my user name up with the fish I kill . I'm truly a blessed man


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish !!! I'm so ready for the wate to clear up enough to see at least a 1' 1/2 to 2'.


----------

